# 16' Starcraft project



## Tobes1308 (May 28, 2008)

Hey, im just re-building a 16' starcraft with a 50 Johnson ,that my father gave me so far ive just replaced the rotted out floor boards i will keep it updated day , by day. sorry for pic quality all taken on cell phone.[/b]


----------



## Jim (May 29, 2008)

:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining!

Looking forward to seeing the progress of your boat! :beer:

I am not sure if you have bigger pictures or not, but they can be up to 800 wide and 150k in size. If you need help with that, PM me and I will help you out.


Jim


----------



## Waterwings (May 29, 2008)

Welcome Aboard, and nice rig! 8)


----------



## Tobes1308 (May 29, 2008)

Hey, im having a hard time picking paint im getting a dark gray/black carpet any ideas on what color i should paint it?
Thanks


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 29, 2008)

Tobes1308 said:


> Hey, im having a hard time picking paint im getting a dark gray/black carpet any ideas on what color i should paint it?
> Thanks




A nice shade of green is always good

Like this GREEN

Or this: GREEN


----------



## Jim (May 29, 2008)

Tobes1308 said:


> Hey, im having a hard time picking paint im getting a dark gray/black carpet any ideas on what color i should paint it?
> Thanks




Nice green, You wont spook the fish! :wink:


----------



## Tobes1308 (May 29, 2008)

I just completed the front today!!


----------



## smokinf15 (May 29, 2008)

You just made me join finally - I have the exact same boat (w/ 30HP Johnson) and am looking to do exactly what you have done. Do you have any more pics on how you made the framing for the front deck? Also my current flooring (which is starting to deteriorate) is held to the boat with rivets - was yours the same? Did you just drill them out? If I could figure out an easy way to attach a pic I would). By the way, mine is dark green and looks great. I Plan on some camo paint (love to duck hunt and fish) after I replace the flooring and make a small storage deck on the front like you did and also want one on the back just to cover the batteries and gas tanks. Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Tobes1308 (May 30, 2008)

Yea, all i did was drill out all the rivets, then pulled the flooring out and they were still good enough to just trace them to the new flooring , also i just used stainless screws instead of dealing with rivets.. and for the braces instead of using the old aluminum ones i just cutt some square foot peice out of wood for under the flooring to hold them all together and it really did turn out good i would recommened doing it the same.
I will try to see if i took any more pictures of the framing i will put my progress pics on later tonight because im doing the same in the back as you are planning on doing!


----------



## snowboardinmn (May 30, 2008)

tobes your the man


----------



## Tobes1308 (May 31, 2008)

I finished all my wood work yesterday!


----------



## Jim (May 31, 2008)

Good job man! Its starting to come together! Is that a rod locker you are building in?


----------



## Tobes1308 (Jun 2, 2008)

Yea ever boat has to have one of them! :lol:


----------



## Tobes1308 (Jun 7, 2008)

Sorry, its been awhile but i worked on it yesterday and got most of the carpet put in.


----------



## Jim (Jun 7, 2008)

:beer: Looks like it came factory man! Very impressed. =D>


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jun 7, 2008)

Very nice work!


----------



## phased (Jun 7, 2008)

Looking Good!


----------



## Tobes1308 (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks A lot guys


----------



## matttobler (Jun 9, 2008)

hey buddy, maybe sum time u can help me replace those rotten floor boards in the alumacraft. your boat is lookin dope. If you wanna borrow my camera to take some updated photos lemme know homes. Oh yea, if u learned anything about the electrical and wiring of a boat let me or hank know cause all the power is messed in the lumey, (livewell doesnt work, nav. lights, etc...) and it could use a stero.

Keep up the great work buddy,
the original TOBES


----------



## snowboardinmn (Jun 9, 2008)

tobessss man hit me up and ill show you how to catch some bass what do you have to do just paint now?


----------



## Tobes1308 (Jun 9, 2008)

snowboardinmn said:


> tobessss man hit me up and ill show you how to catch some bass what do you have to do just paint now?


 No im done now i just got to put new photos up when i take some i will be sure to post them


----------



## snowboardinmn (Jun 10, 2008)

tobes lets fish tomorrow carls lake or somewhere if your done now bring out wheel chair mike and ill bring out my boat


----------



## Tobes1308 (Jun 17, 2008)

Finally Im finished with the boat , I just have to redo the trailer now!


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 17, 2008)

Great job! Doesn't even look like the same boat you first posted back in May.


----------



## Tompatt (Jun 17, 2008)

OMG. NICE BOAT....I like that stereo. im jealous... :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## smokinf15 (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice paint job too. What kind of paint and how did you apply? You are giving me some great ideas


----------



## Tobes1308 (Jun 17, 2008)

smokinf15 said:


> Nice paint job too. What kind of paint and how did you apply? You are giving me some great ideas


I used a oil based tractor paint and just did three light coats with my electric air sprayer and it Turned out too be really strong


----------



## Jim (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow man awesome! It came out excellent. Watch the looks you get from people when you have it out! :beer:


----------



## phased (Jun 17, 2008)

Awesome job man! Looks really good.


----------



## Zum (Jun 17, 2008)

looks good man...nice job


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jun 17, 2008)

Super Job! :beer:


----------



## smokinf15 (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey, how did you do the carpet on the rails and bow? Did you just glue it down and trim it to fit? What did you do to the wood on your console? I have the exact same boat.


----------



## Tobes1308 (Jun 18, 2008)

smokinf15 said:


> Hey, how did you do the carpet on the rails and bow? Did you just glue it down and trim it to fit? What did you do to the wood on your console? I have the exact same boat.



Yea thats exactly what i did, I just glued it down then trimmed it up. the wood on the console was still in good shape so i just sanded it down a little and painted it the same as the out side of the boat


----------



## snowboardinmn (Jun 19, 2008)

get that motor fixed looks good though man


----------



## Rodgy (Jun 21, 2008)

LOOK'N GOOD HOME'S =D>


----------

